# Aerial Targets



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

I just ordered a set so I don't know how well they work yet. But they look like a lot of fun.

http://rocketshottarget.com

I will give a review when I get to try them out.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Those look fantastic. I look forward to your review.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I can't find any videos of it on the web . That will be a good shot to trigger the aerial and then hit the bottle . Extreme fast reload and shot . I can't wait to see it done .


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Super cool! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That is pretty cool. Please let us know how it works. If it works well, I'll order a set and we will have some fun at the MWST...maybe even some team competition.

Todd


----------



## Samuel LeWei Chen (Jul 25, 2014)

That look super fun! Please do let us know how durable that product is when getting hit with heavy lead ammo!

Thanks!

Sam


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks like fun Bud!!!


----------



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry I took so long to review the rocket shot target can launcher. After I got them in the mail, I realized I had no where to shot aerial targets. Too many houses around, & no understanding neighbors. But , I will have them with me at ECST 15. Along with a supply of cans for all to try.

They do seem to be well made of strong steel , welded on a 20" steel rod. Should hold up well. They are easy to load, and did launch an aluminum can about 10'-12'. Probably a better team event than a solo shooter, unless you can reload very fast. See you in PA.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

For a solo shooter, I you just you just hit the release lever with the foot and shoot at the flying can.


----------

